
Sick of social media? Delete your digital existence in a click - morehuman
http://www.thememo.com/2016/11/25/social-media-delete-facebook-delete-twitter-deseatme-mindfulness/
======
adentranter
"View your emails messages and settings"

Unsure about this google permission - Seems like something you don't want to
grant access to.

Edit: Love the idea, tempting to trial but cant grant that permission..

